
On the VanderMeer's 'Big Book of Classic Fantasy' - edavison1
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/a-new-view-of-the-fey-things-on-the-big-book-of-classic-fantasy/
======
baggy_trough
Sounds like a great book if you're more interested in the ethnicity of the
author than whether it's a good story or not.

~~~
dang
Could you please stop posting unsubstantive comments and flamebait to HN? It's
not what this site is for, and we're trying for better than that here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

